# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  ساعة اليد الرجالي أناقة وجاذبية في اليد لكل مناسبة

## شذى البنفسج

*(( ساعة اليد الرجالي أناقة وجاذبية في اليد لكل مناسبة )) ..*


*ساعة اليد من الإكسسوارات المهمة والأساسية بالنسبة للرجل ، فهي جزء لا يتجزأ من أناقته وجاذبيته ، لذا ينصح خبراء الموضة كل رجل بضرورة اختيار ساعة اليد المناسبة ،*




*مع العلم أن لكل مناسبة ساعة معينة يجب ارتداؤها فيها ، لذا احرص على اقتناء أكثر من واحدة .* 

*ويذكر خبراء الموضة أن ساعة اليد تحولت من إكسسوار غير مهم إلى إكسسوار مكمل للموضة وللأزياء حيث أصبحت الساعة من الأشياء الجميلة ، بل الحميمة بالنسبة للرجل وتحولت من مجرد أداة لمعرفة وضبط الوقت ، إلى عالم خاص له رموزه وطقوسه وتصميماته.*

*يؤكد الخبراء أن علاقة الرجل بإكسسواراته عرفت تطوراً كبيراً وللأفضل في الآونة الأخيرة ، ويعود الفضل في ذلك إلى رغبته في أن يتميز عن غيره ويتفرد بأسلوبه الخاص حتى يلفت الانتباه في عالم أصبح فيه المظهر يلعب دوراً مهماً في الحياة.* 

*لذا فالإكسسوارات وخاصة ساعة اليد أصبحت من البديهيات بالنسبة للرجل بحيث يعتبرها من أساسيات مظهره في الحياة اليومية والعملية ، لذلك ليس غريباً أن نجده يبحث عن كل جديد يمكن إن يضفي عليه هذه الصفة أو الميزة.* 

*وينصح خبراء الموضة حاليا باختيار الإكسسوارات الرجالية ، أي النظارات مثلاً ، حسب لون حزام البنطلون أو حزام ساعة اليد أو بلون الحذاء لتكتمل أناقتك وجاذبيتك ، ومن المهم أن تعرف أن كل ما تلبسه من إكسسوارات يعكس ذوقك وشخصيتك ، لذلك لا تستهن بالأمر وتتعامل معه بلا مبالاة في الصباح ، والأهم أن لا تعتمد على بدلتك الأنيقة أو زيك " السبورت" وحدهما لإعطائك التميز والجاذبية ...*

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*[align=center] 
 
 my watch

thx a lot
[/align]*

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]ساعات سواتش ما أجمل وأرقى الساعات اللي شفتها


يسلمووووووووووو شذى  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]هاي الساعة مناسبة مع بدلة لون اسود وكرافة حمرااااا حلوة كتير

للمناسبات العزيزة ولا أروع متل حفل زواج او شي مشابه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]هاي الساعة روعة للباس البيت متل البجامة او ملابس الرياضة

رجولية ورومنسية

حلوة مااااااااااااااا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]



[align=center][/align]أنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييقة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لرجال الأعمال أكيد انا من النوع اللي بحب هاي الموديلات

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]والصبايا اكيد الهن حصة مع سواتش


[align=center][/align]



[align=center][/align]وللرجال أذواااااااااااااااااااق متل هاد النوع

راااااااااااااااائع جدا



[align=center][/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> هاي الساعة روعة للباس البيت متل البجامة او ملابس الرياضة
> 
> رجولية ورومنسية
> 
> حلوة مااااااااااااااا


 
حلوة كتيييييير .. زوووووووء

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> ساعات سواتش ما أجمل وأرقى الساعات اللي شفتها
> 
> 
> يسلمووووووووووو شذى


 
اهلا وسهلا فيك .. سواتش من اجمل الساعات وعمليات كتير ..

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ما بحب البسهم , بس بحب شكلهم 
ساعة الموبايل بتكفي  :Smile: 
يسلموا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> هاي الساعة مناسبة مع بدلة لون اسود وكرافة حمرااااا حلوة كتير
> 
> للمناسبات العزيزة ولا أروع متل حفل زواج او شي مشابه


 
رووووعة الساعة .. جد مع بدلة سودا بتطلع غير شي ..
تنسيقك حلو ..  :Icon31:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> أنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييقة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لرجال الأعمال أكيد انا من النوع اللي بحب هاي الموديلات


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> ما بحب البسهم , بس بحب شكلهم 
> ساعة الموبايل بتكفي 
> يسلموا


 
هلا عمار ..
انا ما بعرف اتحرك الا بساعة بايدي ما بعتمد على ساعة الموبايل بدي  5 دقايق وانا ادور عليه بشنتتي فبتغلب  :Db465236ff:  
زمان مو هلا كنت البس ساعتين كل ايد ساعه كنت معروفه بهالشغلة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الساعات علا رائع بالنسبة الي :SnipeR (62): 

بس صحابي ما بيحبوا لبس ساعتي لأني بلبسها باليمين :Eh S(2): 

احلى ثنتين عندي ماركة visa

و ماركة gul

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_موضوع حلو .. فعلا ساعة الرجال تعبر عن شيء من شخصيته .. 

 ساعتي ماركة Guess  وهي اغلى هديه اجتني بحياتي 


شكرا شذى_

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> والصبايا اكيد الهن حصة مع سواتش
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وللرجال أذواااااااااااااااااااق متل هاد النوع
> 
> راااااااااااااااائع جدا


 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> الساعات علا رائع بالنسبة الي
> 
> بس صحابي ما بيحبوا لبس ساعتي لأني بلبسها باليمين
> 
> احلى ثنتين عندي ماركة visa
> 
> و ماركة gul


 




> _موضوع حلو .. فعلا ساعة الرجال تعبر عن شيء من شخصيته .._ 
> 
> _ساعتي ماركة Guess وهي اغلى هديه اجتني بحياتي_ 
> 
> 
> _شكرا شذى_


 
اهلا فيكو .. نورتو الموضوع ..

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> هلا عمار ..
> انا ما بعرف اتحرك الا بساعة بايدي ما بعتمد على ساعة الموبايل بدي 5 دقايق وانا ادور عليه بشنتتي فبتغلب  
> زمان مو هلا كنت البس ساعتين كل ايد ساعه كنت معروفه بهالشغلة


 :Db465236ff:  ول ساعتين :Db465236ff: 
انا كنت البس بعدين بطلت , كنت دائما بظل ابدل ساعات ومغرم والساعه الي بتخرب البطاريه فيها اكبها  :Db465236ff: واشتري جديده بس بدي حجه :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ساعة روعة

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> ساعة روعة


 :SnipeR (62):

----------

